# does my rabbit need injections



## lynn86 (Jan 28, 2011)

i have a house rabbit but want to put him outside in a bigger hutch my friend says she has had rabbits all her life and has never injected them is this a must thanks


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

It really is a good idea to get your rabbit vaccinated against myxomatosis and VHD. Whether a rabbit is a house rabbit or outdoor rabbit in my opinion they should be vaccinated, especially so if outside. The injections have to be 2 weeks apart, and rabbits need the myxomatosis vaccination every 6 months and VHD once a year


----------



## lynn86 (Jan 28, 2011)

okay what about my friends rabbits if they are not jagged


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

It is reccommended they are vacinated, even if indoors (there was a member on here who had a house rabbit, Pepsi, who caught myxi and died because the vets had said he didnt need vaccs as he was indoors) If people dont have them vaccinated then they just add to the risk of their animal getting the diseases (Myxi and VHD). Your friend has been lucky, you may be aswell, but you dont know for sure. Lots of people dont vaccinate, some have no problems, some lose their pets, if you talk to anyone who has lost a pet thru myxi, I think you will find they would never not vaccinate again. You would have to decide if you wanted to take the risk really.

*Heidi*


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

lynn86 said:


> okay what about my friends rabbits if they are not jagged


Could you try and suggest to her that she gets her rabbits vaccinated? Myxi and VHD are horrible diseases and it really is worth getting your rabbits vaccinated


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If you spent a summer putting wild mixy rabbits out of their misery you wouldn't even consider not jabbing them


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Get them vaccinated both diseases are horrific ways to die some rabbits with myxi may survive but none survive VHD could you handle your rabbit bleeding to death from every hole? Leo's a house rabbit he gets myxi every 6 months and VHD every year


----------



## lou3 (Feb 19, 2008)

I too had rabbits that were unvaccinated as a child and they were (somehow) fine. However knowing what I know now there is no way I would not vaccinate an outdoor rabbit. Some people get lucky like I did and their animals never have a problem. Others end up with dead or very sick animals.

I would talk to your vet about the vaccinations and get your rabbit booked in asap.

Also with the warmer weather approaching remember to groom your outdoor rabbit regularly and watch for signs of fly strike as this can also kill a rabbit.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Lynn there is currently a VHD outbreak spreading its way down from Scotland, its killing 90% of untreated/wild rabbits.

Rabbits dont need to be outside to contract VHD humans can give it to them. 
Here is a good link RWAF: VHD: what every UK rabbit owner needs to know

and here is a good one for mixi RWAF: Understanding Myxomatosis

both these can claim rabbits lives in a matter of hours


----------



## AnimalLoverSian (Mar 23, 2011)

Strongly reccomend it!
I have only known one bun to survive Myxi and VHD is awful, it says in my book that most often the first sign of VHD is death or sever suffering :cryin:
It's better to be safe than sorry 

And apparently we are going to have a boiling summer this year which = more mozi's!


----------

